# New bench and new plants...



## abax (Nov 13, 2014)

what a fiiiine day. Today we built and installed a new 3' x 6' bench in
my greenhouse in order to give my Paphs. and Phrags. some breathing
room. I also received two wonderful plants: a four growth helenae from
Piping Rock and a Phrag. Ice Princess 'White Angel' from Willow Brook.
Now see what all of you made me do! I'm thrilled with both plants and
the new bench is already occupied. I looooove days like this!!!!! :rollhappy:


----------



## NYEric (Nov 13, 2014)

South African intelligence services provided us with photos of your GH. You don't new benches as much as more plants. oke:


----------



## Justin (Nov 13, 2014)

exciting! please send pictures!


----------



## SlipperFan (Nov 13, 2014)

Justin said:


> exciting! please send pictures!


Yes, pictures!


----------



## abax (Nov 14, 2014)

Please send vibes for sun tomorrow. It SNOWED this morning! Not much, but
horrendous for KY in early Nov. AAAACCCCKKKKKK!

But...but Eric the babies have to have room to grow and a right not to be
knocked over by whoever that woman is who does that to crowded benches.

*South African intel. must be better than google. I can't even find my
house on google maps!


----------



## DoreenVDT (Nov 14, 2014)

abax said:


> what a fiiiine day.
> Now see what all of you made me do! I'm thrilled with both plants and
> the new bench is already occupied. I looooove days like this!!!!! :rollhappy:



I feel the same way when I add another light stand in my growing area and can then order more paphios!


----------



## DoreenVDT (Nov 14, 2014)

abax said:


> Please send vibes for sun tomorrow. It SNOWED this morning! Not much, but
> horrendous for KY in early Nov. AAAACCCCKKKKKK!



There seems to be a goodly portion of the USA that is experiencing this cold. Here in the Portland, Oregon area we are going to be going until next Wednesday before the night temperatures are over freezing. A couple of weeks ago we were having day temperatures 10 degrees above the normal temps.

Some areas in the valleys got snow flurries, lots of snow in the mountains - the resort people are very happy. The most we got was sleet in the area where I live, it is supposed to be dry but cold for the next several days. I'm happy to have all my orchids in the house on windowsills or on light stands. I can enjoy the blooms without having to go out to a greenhouse to do so. If I could have figured out how to build a solarium off the house I would have done so.


----------



## abax (Nov 15, 2014)

I've sent some photos to Gary and he'll post them
when he slows down for a few minutes. The man's
a whirlwind!

Doreen, I hear you about the sprint to the greenhouse...burrrr.


----------



## slc (Nov 15, 2014)

abax said:


> It SNOWED this morning!



Oh, the weather outside is frightful, but T5s are so delightful, and as long as we've got plants to grow .... let it snow, let it snow, let it snow. ^_^


----------



## SlipperFan (Nov 15, 2014)

DoreenVDT said:


> ... If I could have figured out how to build a solarium off the house I would have done so.


I was in that boat, also. Finally decided on a stand-along with a short sprint.


----------



## abax (Nov 15, 2014)

My sprint is 130' in two minutes with a tail wind. How far is your greenhouse and what's your best time Dot?


----------



## SlipperFan (Nov 17, 2014)

abax said:


> My sprint is 130' in two minutes with a tail wind. How far is your greenhouse and what's your best time Dot?



From the garage door to the greenhouse door is exactly 10 steps. The garage is cold to walk through, but it protects from the wind. When I first built the greenhouse, I put on my winter coat to make the "trip." That got old really fast, so now I just walk quickly. Takes me all of about 5 seconds from the house to inside the greenhouse.


----------



## abax (Nov 18, 2014)

Ah ha, you're younger and closer!


----------



## SlipperFan (Nov 18, 2014)

abax said:


> Ah ha, you're younger and closer!



Closer, but not younger!


----------

